# Anyone else have a Cabela's 7-in-1 Smoker?



## mistabob (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone else have a Cabela's 7-in-1 propane smoker? I have one and I love it. The thing does everything. Plus, I got mine for FREE by winning a drawing the local liquor store had. :) Can't beat that. Thank goodness for whiskey!


----------



## bassman (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats on the smoker.  Dang it, I never win anything!


----------



## rickw (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a 7 and 1 from Basspro. I'm sure they are near identical, be very careful that's how my addiction started 




 I did some pretty good Q on that unit. I handed it down to my nephew.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 29, 2009)

Congratulations MistaBob...I've never seen one of those smokers, can you post a picture some time?


----------



## mistabob (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, before I got this smoker, I just used a homemade wood tray inside my grill and indirect heat. But this thing does everything. It will work well for quite some time I think until I man up and get me a big ol' beast of a smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks! Who would have thought buying bourbon all the time could get any better? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yeah, I'll have to find a pic of mine somewhere. Maybe next time I make some pulled pork or a fattie.

Here's links to both the steel and powder-coated versions. Mine is powder-coated.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...0005862512660a
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...equestid=25822


----------



## jimvans (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine isn't a cabelas but it is almost identical. These are awesome for beginners like me. I've had mine about 3 years and it is great. I just wish it was a little bit bigger.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 29, 2009)

I have one and love it. It is a tad difficult to put in the wood chips/chunks because of the narrow gap between the firebox and the waterpan. so I placed the water pan upside down on the workbench and pounded a great big dent in one side of it. ( its aluminum and bends quite easily if you are careful) Now with the dent placed in the door opening I can easily place chips, chunks, more charcoal etc in the enlarged opening. 

A really good windbreak will give you much better steadier temps when using the propane. (needed on a windy day )
I find that the propane burner is just too hot on a calm hot summer day and I am unable to keep the heat down so I switch to charcoal on those days. Its a great smoker and even a fairly good deep fryer.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Got one...work's great. Experiment with it & you'll be likin it!


----------



## teacup13 (Jun 30, 2009)

i had a masterbuilt 7n1...same smoker different name...Q'd lots of good food on it.. i also liked it because i could deep fry with it


----------



## franz4life (Jan 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the best way to keep steady temps for a  5 to 6 hour Q.  (as in how often and how much) charcoal or wood chunks to add?


----------

